# Colour Enhancing food



## Aqua sobriquet (20 Mar 2020)

Are there any colour enhancing shrimp foods out there worth buying?


----------



## Siege (20 Mar 2020)

This is a good one!


https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/shrimp-king-color-2276-p.asp


----------



## BarryH (20 Mar 2020)

Siege said:


> This is a good one!
> 
> 
> https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/shrimp-king-color-2276-p.asp


I'd certainly go along with that one. Not sure if it works colour-wise but they certainly enjoy the food.


----------



## Bryce (20 Mar 2020)

I use shrimp king, my shrimps love it and am a fan of Dennerle, but I honestly don’t buy into the whole color enhancement aspect. The only thing I have ever seen make a difference in color is in my guppy tank when I feed live brine shrimp.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Mar 2020)

Hi all,





Bryce said:


> The only thing I have ever seen make a difference in color is in my guppy tank when I feed live brine shrimp


Yes it is the carotenoid pigments that enhance the <"red colour of shrimps, fish and Flamingos">. <"Brine shrimps are rich these"> (obtained from the algae that they eat).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Djoko Sauza (21 Mar 2020)

Carrot works for me and shrimps love it. I usually steam it for 15-20mins so it's soft enough for the shrimps to start eating straight away.


----------

